# Should I buy this??



## capitan1 (Sep 1, 2011)

whoops, meant to post this in a different section.. sorry.


----------



## 99.5 vdubb jetta (Dec 8, 2006)

http://www.sodahead.com/entertainment/was-milli-vanilli-the-start-of-lip-synch-pop/question-1696021/


----------

